# Have you revealed ur SA to others?



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

vote.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Becky said:


> Everyone know's I have it, they just think I'm a nut.


Same here.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

My father, sister, uncle, grandfather, girlfriend and a few others all know I have SA. ^Yea the other side of my family all think I am a nut too im sure.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, I'm normally pretty open about it. Not too long ago, my boyfriend scoffed and rolled his eyes saying "You don't have social anxiety!" :? Usually I'd be rather irritated by that comment, but it made me realize that I'm lucky that I've gotten alot better SA-wise in the past couple years.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Yes, my family knows, my grandma and her friend knows, and I think maybe a couple of other people but I'm not sure if they know it's SA.


----------



## JDWorm (Mar 18, 2004)

I've never revealed it purposely.


----------



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

:dito But its pretty obvious.


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

My family knows i have it... and i'm sure everyone else knows i have it.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Only 3 people know I have SA. I had to tell my mom because it explains why I had been out of the job for so long. And she told my stepdad.( :mum ) I told my bf too, but he knows everything.


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

I told them and they didn't care.


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2004)

My parent, boyfriend and my one friend know. And my coworkers found out about it, but don't seem to think anything of it, which is fine with me.


----------



## soundgardener76 (Jan 18, 2005)

It's obvious. There's no possible way I could hide it if I wanted to.


----------



## It Dies Today (Feb 2, 2005)

I have told people but no one knows anything about it :lol 
even my doctor didn't know :lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

soundgardener76 said:


> It's obvious. There's no possible way I could hide it if I wanted to.


Same here. No job, no friends, lives with parents at age 31 -- Gee, do you think there might be something wrong with UltraShy? It doesn't take a genius to figure it out.


----------



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

Interesting... females have revealed double hte number of males who have revealed!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I agree with Becky and Thunder. Some don't know I have it and think I'm a nut, though. Others do and think I am okay (or do they really think I'm a nut and are just being nice...). Thanks a lot, social anxiety!


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

I haven't told, but everyone knows. I wouldn't have a problem saying, "Yeah, I have SA" but that kinda situation hasnt presented itself.


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

Becky said:


> Everyone know's I have it, they just think I'm a nut.


My friends all know, so does my family. They think I'm nuts too.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

My familly and my roommate know about my SA.

To my familly i'm some kind of weird freak. They love me of course but they think i will never change 

Anyway... It's Nice to know your own familly's got your back like that :roll


----------



## loridee (Feb 1, 2005)

To close family members ONLY. It's strictly confidential and I wouldn't want it otherwise.


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

I hated to vote yes, but i told my ex. She always called me a liar and said that she didnt even believe their was such a thing. I am sure people know that their is something different about me, but most probably think i am shy.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

yes i've told people about it


----------



## SilentMagician (Jun 8, 2004)

I've never told anyone. I can't tell my parents because I feel like I'm letting them down. And it's just embarrassing. Everyone just thinks I'm very weird.


----------



## tao_of_pooh (Feb 21, 2005)

i joke about it with a few...though when i do inform my closest of confidants in a serious tone...i dont really think it means anything to them except that i might be going through a phase, im just overly-sensitive or im asking for attention...and im some fake victim ...oh wait thats my paranoia talking.


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

I haven't told anyone either.


----------



## nitarose2 (Nov 18, 2003)

The only people that know are the people on this board.


----------



## mysticalzoe (Apr 25, 2005)

i would not tell anyone I know directly, the only people who know are you guys and my husband and that's it, i don't want anyone else to know, it's none of their business.

Jessica


----------



## haloInReverse (May 21, 2005)

I told my boyfriend and it blew up in my face, weve been together for a long time. He thinks it's something I can wish away, I explained how crippling it is for me, he thinks it's his problem to help me. It's a mess. I'm scared. 
I told my Mother, but she is in denial about it. She doesnt want me to be crazy like my sister.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

My immediate family knows about it. I suppose everybody else just thinks I'm strange.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

No...my mom & dad knows and my mom told some other close family members, but that's it. I don't bother with explaining it to people, because nobody understands unless they're in the same or a similar situation anyway.


----------



## ninjamonkey (Jun 24, 2005)

nope


----------



## crym (Feb 8, 2004)

i've given "hints" that i have it, but i don't think the couple people i've told have really understood the magnitude of it. "oh you just can't worry about that stuff man" is all i've gotten.


----------



## cube (Jul 8, 2004)

No, my folks just think I'm freakin weird.


----------



## Vicky (Jan 14, 2004)

Yes :yes


----------



## crystallizedtear (Feb 9, 2005)

yes, but no one believes it...they think im just worrying too much. everyone thinks i have so many friends ... weird.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I've never overtly said to anyone I have SA. I think they just accept my weirdness now. Though I still get ask to go places, nine times out of ten, I'll turn the offer down and completely hate myself for my decision.

To be honest no ones actually really sat me down and asked what's wrong with me. If they did, I think I'd probably end up telling them everything. I don't think I could help myself.


----------



## *shy-girl* (Jan 4, 2006)

I told my Mom..yesterday.


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

I pretty much told all my family. I have a hard time keeping things to myself.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Everyone I know, knows that I have SA


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

:agree Nobody's ever been rude. Most try to be supportive but of course nobody understands what it's like.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

No, I never have. Hell, up until I registered on this forum, I thought I was just an extremely shy mess, and I didn't even know "social anxiety" existed.

Even now, I doubt I will tell anyone.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes, some people know about it.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

i've told my family and a couple others, but i still think they don't truly fully understand the full extent of its effects


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

Nope. If I did they would just tell me to get over it. As if it were honestly that easy. Really... wouldn't I have done that already? I may be shy but I ain't stupid lol


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Only my ex knew.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I think I just did since they know I hide and lock myself up in my room.


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

no one except my mom


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't have to, it's obvious. Most people don't think of it as SA though. To them I'm just weird, strange, odd, stupid, insane, crazy, an idiot, etc. :blank


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

My 3 closest friends know, my friend from tae kwon do knows (hes been counselling etc before for anger management), my friend who I've just gained contact with again after 3 years knows, the person who likes me knows (I trust him I tell him almost everything...turns out he thinks he has SA as well so hes joined the site), and others know little bits.
The people in my friendship group know I vanish a lot, two other friends know I go to the unit but not why.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Once, to a 'friend.' It didn't go over well.

Edit - Oops, I meant 'Yes - female.' Lol!


----------



## dk321 (Mar 11, 2012)

No one knows, I'm not always shy so I think it would be rather hard to pick up.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

My brother and a friend....that's about it :/
I have performance anxiety so it only becomes really obvious when people expect a lot from me...i.e work tasks. Otherwise, I'm 'normal' in most social situations. Outgoing even o-0


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes my friends and family know about it.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Yes. I'm starting to become more open about it so that people are aware.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Most people but they don't get it. It's like talking to friggin walls, so I just gave up.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

My two guy friends, a female friend (don't talk to anymore), my boyfriend, and my parents know. Other people I talk to especially Xbox friends don't know I have it. I guess I hide it pretty well.


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I haven't told anyone. If I did, I don't remember doing so.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Many people know Im very shy but Ive never come out and say that I had SA to any of them :?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I told a former boss of mine about it once. He was around my age, pretty intelligent, seemingly open-minded guy. I even went so far as asking him to order me a self-help book for SA sufferers. I still don't think he understood or really empathized with me, though...other than him I can't recall ever coming clean with my SA, not explicitly anyway. I'll readily admit to being shy, but not to having social anxiety. There's still too much of a stigma attached to mental illness for me to risk further alienation and embarrasment. (I have told my parents and therapists about it, but I'd figured that's a given.)


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I've told my family but they do not understand. I quit going to family events a few years ago.


----------



## 147 (May 15, 2012)

I've only told one person about it, but he didn't believe me.

After being told that I was "over-exaggerating" and "saying it to look for attention", I don't plan on telling anyone else. It takes too much energy to gather up the courage only to be let down in the end.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I tried telling my aunt once. >.> She tried understanding but it failed to sink in.


----------

